# German and russian Keyboard layout for the console

## khom

Здрайствуйте.

Есть PC с немецкой клавиатурой и gentoo.

Есть ли какой нибудь способ поиметь в консоли русскую и немецкую раскладку клавиатуры?

Если делать как написано в  Руководстве по русской локализации Gentoo Linux то получается русская и американская раскладки...

Спасибо.

----------

## viy

Нужно настраивать utf-8 в любом случае, т.к. german есть iso-8859-1, а русская -- это koi8-r. Вместе без utf-8 они не уживутся (есть вариант все время переключаться, но это не выход).

----------

## khom

Как я понимаю не уживется то, что отображается на экране.. Но это и не надо. я не собираюсь использовать неметские символы...

Хотелось бы тока клавиатуру (положение служебных клавиш и z-y).

Спасибо.

----------

## Sparky

 *khom wrote:*   

> Как я понимаю не уживется то, что отображается на экране.. Но это и не надо. я не собираюсь использовать неметские символы...
> 
> Хотелось бы тока клавиатуру (положение служебных клавиш и z-y).
> 
> Спасибо.

 

 ИМХО просто поставить клавиатурную раскладку поддерживающую русский и немецкий языки... для русского и ангийского это например "ru4", а локаль оставить русскую - в этом случае ты сможешь писать по немецки и русски.  :Smile: 

----------

## khom

О. Вот в этом и вопрос.

Извиняюсь, что не правильно его сформулировал с самого начала.

Есть ли "клавиатурная раскладку поддерживающая русский и немецкий языки"?

Если нет, можно ли ее сделать самому и где об этом почитать (о том как самому делать)

Спасибо.

----------

## viy

Нет такой расскладки, я уже говорил. Для немецкой и русской раскладки одна и та же клавиша должна генерить разные символы. И различить их невозможно, используя 1-байтовые коды.

UTF-8.

----------

## khom

Ясно. Спасибо.

Попробуем UTF8.

----------

## khom

Я извиняюсь. Возможно уже достал...

Поставил UTF8 (я так думаю).

Не подскажете где почитать и что подкрутить, чтоб всё-таки были неметская и русская раскладки?

Если переходить на utf8 следуя описанию то получаются все-равно американская и русская...

Пока ничего нового при переходе на utf8 не случилось...

Спасибо.

----------

## viy

1. это консоль или же Хы?

2. что говорит locale?

3. покажи /etc/rc.conf и /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Только без комментариев!!

----------

## khom

Это консоль.

locale говорит

LANG=ru_RU.utf8

LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_TIME="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_PAPER="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_NAME="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_ALL=ru_RU.utf8

/etc/rc.conf

UNICODE="yes"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

CLOCK="local"

X-ов нету...

----------

